# TS near riverside CA



## winnipiseogee (Feb 26, 2015)

So my wife's sister is moving to riverside ca (or some residential area near there).  My wife is VERY close to her sister.  That means I need to get a few weeks nearby.  My first thought was Oceanside - we'd visit over the holidays so it helps that it's the offseason (unlike say Palm Springs).  I'm thinking Anaheim could be a possibility.  Anyone got thoughts they'd like to share?  The faster I find something the happier my wife will be!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is the TUG timeshare map - you can zoom in on Southern CA:

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## DAman (Feb 26, 2015)

My thought is I would stay at a hotel nearby. Traffic is horrible in that area.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Denise - I had no idea that feature was available! Oh and I agree Daman - I just expect we will be making a vacation out of it for both families.


----------



## DAman (Feb 26, 2015)

If you are making a vacation out of it check out Coronado and Laguna Beach.  Both great areas to vacation IMHO.  Even in the off season TS can be difficult to trade into in both areas.

If you are there in the summer check out the Pageant of the Masters in Laguna Beach. A great way to spend a summer evening. www.foapom.com/pageant-of-the-masters

Also Del Mar and La Jolla have TS that mostly trade in RCI.  But not a lot of inventory at either location.

Depending on your interests Anaheim can be a good central location to explore So. Cal.  But be prepared to drive in traffic.

My favorite Orange County TS in Marriott NCV.  Great location and a nice resort.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 26, 2015)

The two nicest resorts in the area are Four Seasons Aviara in Carlsbad (just south of Oceanside) and Marriott's Newport Coast Villas (near Irvine).

Both trade via II.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 26, 2015)

DAman said:


> My thought is I would stay at a hotel nearby. Traffic is horrible in that area.


 
Orange County and  North San Diego Coastal Present a Challenge, anything you can access Riverside via I 15 shouldn't be a problem as long  as you avoid the peak times


----------



## Rumpled (Feb 27, 2015)

Anaheim is the closest. Then Palm Springs and Newport (also, I think one in Big Bear)
Then the other coastal ones and Welk and Indio.
All but Anaheim will generally be 1+ hour drives.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Feb 27, 2015)

I go to a bridge tournament in Riverside occasionally. Have "commuted" from Anaheim ( horrendous traffic) and Palm Springs ( nasty windy highway) and finally rented a house right in the city through VRBO:

http://www.vrbo.com/423184#

If you are interested in pursuing this option be aware of extra charges for Utilities. It is a great house and the owner is a decent guy but we got a shock on the extra charges.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## klpca (Feb 27, 2015)

Not that I would make this drive....but you could consider one of the timeshares in Lake Arrowhead, but it would involve some mountain driving. It's about an hour, depending on where they are located in Riverside. I see those pop up frequently through DAE.

Personally, I think that you should probably consider staying in a hotel or meeting up in another location that has timeshares


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 27, 2015)

I think the OP needs to convince the sister-in-law to settle someplace other than Riverside. I mean, Riverside is just sort of on the way to a lot of places much nicer than Riverside.

Jim


----------



## bnorton00 (Feb 27, 2015)

*Palm Springs*

Palm Springs has been perfect this month, could not ask for better weather, 80's, although the next few days we're expecting some rain.  Probably 30 timeshares here in the desert and its relatively quick trip over the hill to Riverside (much less traffic than the other options suggested), though as someone mentions, the I-10 is quite windy.  Definitely not as many things to do over on this side as compared to Anaheim and San Diego area, but no where is as great as Palm Springs weather in March, well maybe Hawaii.

March week 2 & 3 is when all the kids are out for their spring break so catching timeshares might be difficult anywhere.  I have some rentals for other months and folks are asking me if there is availability in March in SoCal locations.

All that said, if you need to be in Riverside frequently during the week, then  hotel/motel suite.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 27, 2015)

Palm Springs / Palm Desert to Riverside is a very easy comute down SR60, very limited traffic, Weather is perfect October through May June and September are the shoulder months with July and Augist Hotter than Hell IMHO, but it;s a dr heat and the pools are full


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 28, 2015)

We often stop at Riverside on our drive from Vegas to Carlsbad. There's a trampoline jumping place (Skyzone) there that's tons of fun. Helps take the edge off sitting in the car for so many hours. It's not everyone's cup of tea but active kids love it like my son. It's popular with teens too and the occasional silly active adult (me). 

Anyway... you have your answer about timeshares nearby. If you want to be really close you need to do a hotel or rent a home. Otherwise, you can do Anaheim, Palm Springs area, or So Cal beach cities.

Riverside is inland and the climate and views are not as nice as along the coast. If I were you I'd timeshare at the coast and convince the sister to come visit you at your timeshare rather than the other way around.


----------



## juliewhitehall (Mar 2, 2015)

How 'bout WorldMark? They have locations in both Anaheim & Oceanside.


----------



## presley (Mar 2, 2015)

winnipiseogee said:


> My first thought was Oceanside - we'd visit over the holidays so it helps that it's the offseason (unlike say Palm Springs).  I'm thinking Anaheim could be a possibility.  Anyone got thoughts they'd like to share?  The faster I find something the happier my wife will be!!!



I was at the beach in Oceanside recently and I met a couple there who live in Riverside.  They take the train from Riverside to Oceanside for day trips.  It sounded very convenient and taking the train becomes its own adventure.

Riverside is a large county.  The San Clemente timeshares are in Riverside county, I believe.  I have no idea where you are trying to get to, so no idea on the driving logistics.

EDIT:  Just realized you said you'd visit over the holidays.  All of the Oceanside and Anaheim resorts are in high demand over the holidays.


----------



## Harry (Mar 2, 2015)

*Wrong county*

San Clemente is in Orange County. However it is a fairly easy commute to Riverside. Closer ti timeshares in Palm Springs as stated previously.

Harry


----------



## eal (Mar 7, 2015)

Welk is pretty close to Riverside and fun for families.


----------

